# Wasserpest steigt auf



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

Liebe Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob das Thema in diesem Bereich richtig ist, aber ich wusste nicht, wo es sonst reinpassen könnte. Also bitte, liebe Admins, verschiebt mich ruhig, wenns wo anders besser passt 

Mein Teich ist ja, so wie viele andere auch heuer, ziemlich trüb durch Schwebalgen. In der Tiefe sollte eine "Wiese" aus __ Wasserpest sein neben den Seerosen. Die kann ich natürlich jetzt nicht beurteilen, wie hoch sie schon ist, oder wie es überhaupt jetzt da unten aussieht. Aber vor ein paar Tagen hat es angefangen, dass Teile der Wiese aufsteigen und jetzt an der Oberfläche schwimmen. Wodurch kann das sein? Da unten sind auch noch ein paar Krebsscheren. Wenn die die Wasserpest raufdrücken bzw. -ziehen würden, dann müsste ich doch auch die KS selber schon sehen. Aber da is nix!
Woran könnte denn das noch liegen? Und wächst die Wasserpest einfach so lose schwimmend an der Oberfläche auch weiter, oder soll ich sie wieder versenken? Wenn ja, dann seh ich ja nicht, ob ich sie nicht auf die KS werfe, weil ich die ja eben nicht sehen kann. Hmmmm.... bitte um Hilfe!
Hier ein Bild, wie das aussieht (besonders gewachsen scheint sie auch noch nicht zu sein, ist maximal 30cm lang...)
 

falls es nicht zu erkennen ist: das, was man da noch dabei sieht, ist dreifurchige Wasserlinse, ein verdorrtes Philodendronblatt, das der Sturm letzten Herbst reingeweht hat und das jetzt mit aufgestiegen ist, und jede Menge verdorrte Eibennadeln(-blätter), die der Sturm vorletzte Nacht reingeweht hat.


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

und bitte bitte, hoffentlich sagt ihr mir jetzt nicht, dass mein Teich gekippt ist, und dass es Faulgase sind, die die WP in die Höhe befördern :beten1 stinken tut der Teich jedenfalls nicht :?


----------



## MarioNino (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Hy Dany

Die Wasserpest hat ihren Namen nicht umsonst 
Sie wächst wie die Pest. 
In der Aquaristik wird die Wasserpest, neben anderen schnellwachsenden Pflanzen, eingesetzt, um beim Neustart eines Beckens das Algenwachstum zu unterdrücken.
Egal wie oft Du die Wasserpest in den Bodengrund steckst. Sobald sie eine gewisse Höhe erreicht hat, löst sie sich (in stehenden Gewässern) von ihrem Unterteil und flutet im Becken bzw. Teich.

Hier ergeben sich in meinen Augen 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. falls Du unter Algen leidest, behalte die Wasserpest völlig, jedoch "zäune" sie ein wenig ein, damit sie darunterliegende Pflanzen nicht "erstickt"

2. Du hast kein Algenproblem, schneid sie großzügig raus oder entferne sie völlig, je nach Geschmack.
(wobei die Wasserpest natürlich für Jungfische, Kaulquappen und Kleingetier natürlich wieder ein Paradies darstellt)

LG Mario


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

"Sobald sie eine gewisse Höhe erreicht hat, löst sie sich (in stehenden Gewässern) von ihrem Unterteil".........
aber sie ist ja nicht mal halb so hoch, wie sie voriges Jahr war...hmmm.... 

die Vorjahresstengeln sind übern Winter "zusammengefallen", d.h. sie haben sich quergelegt und davon sind die frischen Triebe heuer im Frühjahr seitlich rausgewachsen. Vielleicht liegts daran, dass eben die alten quer liegen und so eine Art Teppich bilden, und drunter brodelts dann und das Gas/ der Sauerstoff ¿ (Ironie) treibt die dann in die Höhe?


----------



## Fluni81 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Hallo Dany!

Ich hab letzte Woche Wasserpest eingesetzt..hab immer ien Büschel zusammengenommen, und dann einen Stein mit Gummiband dran festgemacht..dann kannst du das Büschel dahinlegen, wos dir beliebt..und es haut nicht ab
gruss antje


----------



## MarioNino (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Dany

Wie gesagt, meine Erfahrung mit der Wasserpest im Aqua  
Nur gibt es mehrere Arten, welche teilweise auch untereinander gekreuzt sind.
Sehe nur bei meinen Becken immer wieder, dass der untere Teil abstirbt und die Wasserpest einfach nur mehr flutet.

LG Mario


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

ja, das hab ich vor ein paar Tagen mit dem ersten Büschel auch so gemacht, da hab ich sie in die Kübel von den Stegstehern versenkt, weil ich wusste, dass da sonst nix is, was ich erschlagen könnt damit. Aber dort, wo ich gerne Wasserpest hätte, seh ich ja nicht auf den Grund, weils eben so trüb ist. Und dann ist da womöglich was, das ich mit dem Stein erschlag oder niederdrücke, was sonst schön gewachsen wär.....
drum wollt ich ja wissen, ob sie auch schwimmend überlebt und Nährstoffe saugt, damit die Algen weniger haben. Aber das hat mir bisher noch niemand beantwortet :?
Hoffentlich kommt noch wer, der mir das sagen kann 
ps: das war meine Antwort auf Antje´s Vorschlag mit dem Stein...


----------



## MarioNino (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

"Als positive Eigenschaft ist die starke photosynthetische  Aktivität zu nennen, die bei Sonneneinstrahlung anhand perlschnurartig aufsteigender Luftbläschen gut sichtbar ist. Ihre vergleichsweise hohe Sauerstoff-Produktionsrate kann ein Gewässer deutlich beleben. Auch bieten die dichten Unterwasserwälder Fischen und anderen Wassertieren Unterschlupf und Eiablageplätze. Die Pflanze hat einen hohen Nährwert – die Trockensubstanz enthält 18 % Eiweiß, 42 % Stärke und 2,5 % Fett –, weshalb sie früher sogar als Viehfutter empfohlen wurde. Die Pflanze ist nach neuesten Untersuchungen sogar geeignet, ein Gewässer zu entseuchen, da sie radioaktives Cobalt speichert. Durch eine gezielte Entfernung der Pflanze kann daher der Cobaltgehalt eines Gewässers deutlich reduziert werden."
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserpest

Auch rein flutend nimmt die Wasserpest enorme Mengen an Nährstoffen auf. Daher auch im obigen Beitrag von mir erwähnt, dass sie speziell eingesetzt wird, um Algenwachstum zu unterbinden bzw. zu hemmen.

Siehe hier:

"Die Wasserpest hat ihren Namen nicht umsonst
Sie wächst wie die Pest.
In der Aquaristik wird die Wasserpest, neben anderen schnellwachsenden Pflanzen, eingesetzt, um beim Neustart eines Beckens das Algenwachstum zu unterdrücken.
Egal wie oft Du die Wasserpest in den Bodengrund steckst. Sobald sie eine gewisse Höhe erreicht hat, löst sie sich (in stehenden Gewässern) von ihrem Unterteil und flutet im Becken bzw. Teich."

LG Mario


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

....und warum ist dann mein wasser nicht klar? ich werd das nie verstehen: ich hab lt. Teststreifen so gut wie null nitrat drin, die meisten pflanzen wachsen eher sehr langsam und vemehren sich kaum (von wuchern keine spur), die wasserpest dürfte auch nicht wirklich genug nährstoffe für sich haben, sonst wären ja die triebe schon viel länger, und trotzdem ist das wasser trüb-grün. ich glaub schön langsam, dass algen gar keine nährstoffe brauchen, sondern nur licht und wärme. und da mein teich fast den ganzen tag in der sonne liegt, bekommen sie davon genug 

ok, also gut, dann bin ich sonst beruhigt, ich hab immer nur angst, dass, wenn das wasser nicht klar ist, irgendwas schief geht. dann lass ich die wasserpest mal so machen, was sie will und lass sie drinnen. zu viele pflanzen kann man ja bekanntlich nicht haben, und da die WP ja auch eine pflanze ist, darf sie bleiben 

ps: das mit den perlschnurartigen sauerstoffbläschen kann ich übrigens gut beobachten, manchmal reißt der "faden" nie ab, schaut aus wie kohlensäurehältige limo


----------



## Fluni81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Huhu Dany!

Naja, die Wasserpest ist ja kein WUndermittel, rein damit Teich ist sauber
Das dauert ja uch seine Zeit...
Mein Wasser war auch trübe geworden, nachdems im Frühjahr klar gestartet hatte..seit 1 Woche haben wir einen Filter drin und richtig klares Wasser...hast du Technik zum Reinigen drin? Ich hab das auch erst verkannt..aber das Ding ist echt klasse
gruss antje


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Hallo Dany,
so wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem eher an der richtigen Pflanzstelle,
laut meinem Wissen und auch in verschiedenen Lexikas wird als Pflanztiefe 20 - 80 cm
angegeben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie tief dein Teich ist, aber wahrscheinlich 
kümmert sie bei dir deswegen, weil sie zu tief gesetzt ist.
Meine steht zwischen 30 und 50 cm, und wächst sehr gut, ich hab auch sehr viel
drin, und auch klares Wasser - ohne Technik.
Was ich mache, ich grabe meine Wasserpest wie auch __ Tausendblatt im Sand ein
dann hebt das recht gut, außer ein Frosch wühlt sich wieder mal massiv durch.
Von Nylonstrumpf und Gummiband halt ich nicht so viel.
lg Markus


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Hallo.

Meine Wasserpest läßt auch immer wieder Bruchstücke an die Teichoberfläche treiben. Warum sie das tut, weiß ich auch nicht. Sie wächst dieses jahr an der einen Stelle sehr gut, an der anderen etwas schlechter. Wasser ist, bis auf einige Schwebteilchen, klar bis zum Grund.
Teilweise sammel ich diese Bruchstücke dann ein und pflanze sie erstmal ins Flachwasser in den Sand.


@Dany
Zum Thema trübes Wasser: Was hast Du denn als Bodengrund drinnen? Nur Kies?? Falls ja, dann steck an den Pflanzstellen mal jeweils einen Brocken Lehm dazu... der wirkt bei mir Wunder. 

Ohne etwas Lehm wäre das schlechte Wachstum einiger Pflanzen nicht verwunderlich.
Bei mir verwurzelt sich sogar Wasserpest + __ Tausendblatt mit kleineren Wurzeln im lehmhaltigen Sand. Ich denke, dass auch da einiges an Nährstoffen gezogen wird. Vermutlich nicht unbedingt Nitrat, aber dafür das eine oder andere Spurenelement. Das könnte ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen. 
Frei schwimmend wollte das __ Hornkraut im alten Teich kaum überleben. Es sah grauslich aus...
Als ich es mit Steinen beschwert versenkte, sodass es sich 1. senkrecht ausrichten und 2. im Mulm verankern konnte, wuchs es fast von alleine los und der Teich wurde klar. 

Deine Nährstoffe stecken übrigens in den Algen - daher kannst Du sie kaum messen.
Die Nährstoffgewichtung im Teich von den Algen zu den höheren Pflanzen zu verschieben, braucht Zeit. In manchen Teichen dauert es einige Jahre, andere sind binnen weniger Wochen klar und bleiben es. Kein Teich ist wie der andere!


----------



## danyvet (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

@ Antje: ich hab keine Technik, will ich in einem Naturteich eigentlich auch nicht

@ Annett: danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Lehm. Werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich herausgefunden hab, wo man Lehm herbekommt :? Und ja, ich hab so gut wie nur Kies. Außer in der Tiefe, das ist auch ein bissl Schlamm dabei (keine Ahnung, woraus der besteht, war bei der ersten Ladung Kies dabei, den ich lange vor Teichbau gesammelt hab und in Wasserbottich hatte, um Tiere, die sich ins Pool verirrt hatten (__ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven etc.) zu bergen). Wie ich den Lehm, wenn ich mal einen habe, allerdings da hinunter beördern soll, ohne selbst runter zu tauchen, kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen. Sollte ich den einfach reinwerfen (sinkt eh ab), dann wärs ja nicht gezielt...?
Ich hatte mal Lehm aus einem Weinkeller, aber war nicht sicher, ob das reiner Lehm war, oder Löss (der ja sehr nährstoffhaltig sein soll), oder überhaupt ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Erde. Wie kann ich denn das feststellen?

@ Markus: meine tiefste Stelle war ursprünglich 110cm, d.h. mit Kies vermutlich ca 100cm. Von dort steigt die WP bisher auf. An anderen Stellen hab ich auch noch WP, die bisher (noch) nicht aufgestiegen ist. Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht.

Jedenfalls werd ich sie einsammeln und wieder versenken.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Anregungen! Freu mich jederzeit über noch mehr Input.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Hallo Dany,
oder nimm einfach Sand, den bekommst du in jeder Kiesgrube.
Lehm gibt es oft in Bastelgeschäften.
lg Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest steigt auf*

Kurzes Update, um das Thema abzuschließen, falls es mal wer liest 

Der Teich wurde im Laufe des Juli wieder klar und es war noch gaaanz viel WP in der Tiefe, die auch sehr schön gedieh. Ich habe gar nix gemacht, weder neues Substrat noch Wasserwechsel, einfach nur gewartet.

Heuer ist keine WP aufgestiegen.


----------

